# Need some help from tpt person



## FormerHorseGuard (25 Mar 2014)

For my job  I am in charge of  some drivers and the bosses are not happy with the driver skills they show.  My job is test the driver knowledge and was wondering if any tpt persons here might be able to send me a copy of the DIT test  so I can test basic driver knowledge. Do not want to use a test they  might of seen. Test with answer key, anyone able to share without getting into trouble? 

Thanks 
Stuart Warren
Facilities Manager OZ Optics


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (27 Mar 2014)

I guess not
Thanks
Stuart Warren


----------

